# Refrigerate homemade BBQ Sauce???



## djsaner (Oct 17, 2009)

I just made a BBQ sauce from a recipe I found on the web. I made a lot and would like to save it. Will I need to refrigerate the sauce?  I like BBQ sauce that's room temp but I don't want any crazy diseases from food that's gone bad. Thanks!  

Ingredients:
yellow mustard
brown sugar
2 tablespoons butter
Worcestershire sauce
lemon juice
cayenne


----------



## rivet (Oct 17, 2009)

Yes, unless you can it in either a water bath (not recommended) or pressure cooker, you need to refrigerate it.

With the sugars and the moisture in the recipe, it is an ideal incubation medium for bacteria to grow. You will not have enough acidity in there to prevent it. Be safe, and refrigerate it.


----------



## fire it up (Oct 17, 2009)

I would keep it in the fridge, there are very few sauces that can be left out at room temp so I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## djsaner (Oct 17, 2009)

Alright, guys. Thanks for your quick responses!


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 17, 2009)

I asked the same Q a while back


----------



## alx (Oct 17, 2009)

well-most at at stores are not refrigerated.I believe it always says refridgerate after opening.

However, i did notice butter in your recipe.would be good idea to refridgerate in that case....IMHO


----------



## hemi (Oct 17, 2009)

My wife beat me up last time I used alla her tupperware freezer containers.
  When I brew up a batch that I think is a winner I put it in quart freezer bags and stack it all in a cardboard box and freeze it like that.  I just 
open the box and take out a quart or so and put the rest back still frozen.
  Handy, convienient and dirt cheap..   Hemi..


----------

